# Skunked today..AND..I left the plug out, too.



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I went to Fayette this morning. Just to start the day off right, I forgot to put the plug in! Haven't done that in ten or more years. 

Maybe I'll do it again in ten more years. I'll be 88 then and have an excuse. Ha Ha

richg99


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Us old people do have our problems. About 20 years ago after doing it a time or two, I put some fairly flexable wire on the hoop of the plug. When I take it out, I wire it to the steering wheel or tiller arm on an outboard. It doesn't get lost, and will remind you pretty quick, even if you launch without it. Oh, yeah, I always have a spare plug in my misc box.

How did you do at Fayette? I tentatively been going for the last week, looking for a break in the weather and at the right time when I am not occupied.

Later
R3F


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

So did you sink or turtle? Did you catch any fish?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah, on my other tinny, I have an old plug attached to my key ring, to remind me. 

There is a spare plug in the bilge in case I drop the original in. 

Last night, I ordered a float switch to make it an automatic pump. Why the original owner didn't do that, I don't know. My fault, I owned the boat for more than a month and hadn't changed it yet. Automatic pump would have helped some.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Re Turtle and re Fayette.

No, luckily I was 50 yards from the launch, using only the trolling motor, when I turned around and saw water coming up through the deck drain. I was able to run her up onto the ramp with the trolling motor.

Took forever to put her back on the trailer while draining water. 

Re Fayette...first time I've been skunked there. I'll be back.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Rich, on all my tin boats, I could go about 1/3 throttle (kick the bow up a little) and pull the plug, and water would just drain out, and then put it back in. If ya have a lot of water might take 5 or so minutes. I have never had a bilge pump in the tin boats.

Later
R3F


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh, I agree. 

In this particular case, though...I hadn't started the engine. The wind was blowing IN, and while I put the trailer away, even with a line to the dock, the stern was pretty much grounded.

I had to use the trolling motor to pull me far enough away from the shore to allow depth enough to start the engine, which was still tilted way up. 

THAT..... is when I turned around and saw the water gushing out of the drain. 

I could have tried slipping into the (pretty tight) Side-console seat and starting the engine, but I've had some starting problems in the past. I wasn't too confident that she'd start and I could do your trick. 

You do what you think is best at the time. 

What is obvious, though, is that if I had an auto-bilge pump, I would have heard the water flowing; and enough water would have been pushed out by the pump that it wouldn't be gushing out of the drain, either.

I ordered a float switch last night!

regards, 

richg99


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I understand....sometimes you just gotta do what ya gotta do. 

What I do before launching, is start the engine up on dry land and only let it run 5 to 10 seconds. Then I know it is ready to go. This is on two strokes. I dunno about doing it on a four stroke. There are those that will argue, but I am convinced it doesn't hurt two strokes......just for a very short time.

If ya have trouble starting, and it has good spark plugs, and good spark, sounds like the carb probably needs cleaning. OR non ethanol gasoline. I have started making 40 mile round trips to Wallers' Bucees to get non ethenol..........NOW we have one in Katy. Life is good.

Good Fishing
Later
R3F


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks. I didn't know it at the time, but it appears that my starting problems are now over.

My mechanic (Steve Wright at Bowden Marine in Atascocita) redid the carburetor a week ago. After my "adventure" I put her back in the water and she ran, and started, like a top.

With regard to ....*"What I do before launching, is start the engine up on dry land and only let it run 5 to 10 seconds." * IMHO, that 5 to 10 seconds is, at least gradually, wearing out your impeller. No way would I start my engine without water running through it. Of course, different strokes for different folks.

regards, richg99


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

You might be right, but I replace my impeller every two years.......do it myself....about a 30 minute job and $10 or $12 for an impeller. I don't know for sure, but it probably takes about that many seconds to suck water up and get in the water pump when in water. I just want it ready to go when in the water, and not launch and sit there with a stubborn starting motor.

Like you say, you can argue it this way, and that way, but never had any problems_ this_ way! LOL My last motor was an '83 Evenrude, and I always did this, and finally wore it out in 2008....with a LOT of hours and miles on it....mostly salt.

Later
R3F


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Let's go fishing. I need to catch a redfish soon.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I wouldn't kick myself too hard, I'm 54 and been doing that since 24.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, today....I went out fishing and got skunked, again. 

But, I didn't leave the plug out.

I see that as progress.

Richg99


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

richg99 said:


> Re Turtle and re Fayette.
> 
> No, luckily I was 50 yards from the launch, using only the trolling motor, when I turned around and saw water coming up through the deck drain. I was able to run her up onto the ramp with the trolling motor.
> 
> ...


Rattletrap???.......


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*how much wear??*



richg99 said:


> Thanks. I didn't know it at the time, but it appears that my starting problems are now over.
> 
> My mechanic (Steve Wright at Bowden Marine in Atascocita) redid the carburetor a week ago. After my "adventure" I put her back in the water and she ran, and started, like a top.
> 
> ...


And that is the mythical question, exactly how much wear on the impeller does running your outboard dry for three seconds prior to launching have.

I wouldn't recommend it, simply because of not knowing. The only time I've done it is on a rare occasion when having a starting problem. But because I fish shallow and chew up allot of mud(impeller wear), I have my impeller replace annually.

I also keep a volt meter, full socket and wrench set, and a hydraulic jack on me at all times, so I'm constantly checking the voltage on all 5 on-board batteries. If there's a common problem at the boat ramp, it's normally a low or dead battery, so I try to check them periodically. Most people know their motor well enough to get it started, granted the battery is fully charged.


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

nobody believes how good Fayette is when you tell them.... I didn't believe..... I know now


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

richg99 said:


> Well, today....I went out fishing and got skunked, again.
> 
> But, I didn't leave the plug out.
> 
> ...


We're very near each other. I'm near Louetta and Steubner. I guided on Fayette for several years and happily can say although I've had tough days on that lake, I've yet to get skunked in the last 6 years there. Feel free to shoot me a PM and we can go chase some bass together if you'd like. We can take my boat or yours. Maybe catch lunch at Orsags in Fayetteville too.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I'll buy lunch! 

I am sending you a PM, but have to warn you that, being retired, I mostly fish on weekdays.

We do live very close. I am right at the intersection of Champion's Forest Drive and FM1960/Cypress Creek Parkway.
Rich


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

richg99 said:


> I'll buy lunch!
> 
> I am sending you a PM, but have to warn you that, being retired, I mostly fish on weekdays.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty flexible. I work out of my house for a large technology company, so with a couple of days notice, can typically get away. At someplace like Fayette where I can get cell service, it's even easier.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great!


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

I wanna go to... lol, ill bring the boat,Rich buy lunch and Photo u can show us where the fish r, I live a few blocks from Hwy 71 before the cutoff to Fayette.


----------

